# budgies droppings are white



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

any problem as i read in internet such as pankreas and etc.?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is not normal and can indicate a problem wit the pancreas, or other digestive problems, your bird should be seen by an avian vet or one that has experience with birds. How long has it been since you changed the paper at the bottom of the cage, you should change it now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The paper in the bottom of your budgies' cage needs to be changed, at a minimum, of once daily. I change the paper in my birds' cages twice day.

The budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian right away.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What are you feeding your budgie? Are you giving it only seeds?*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and Cody and I agree completely. Hygiene is very important in preventing illness as well. 

You've come to a great place to learn the best possible information regarding budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through all the links provided above as they'll be helpful in staying updated on the best possible methods for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Hope to see you around! Please update us on how your budgie is doing soon.

👋


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

any feedback what its problem may be??

only pancreas?

as i took him to avian vet and its been 3 weeks now we still use curing medicines that they had given and changed each week


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Has he not improved since the vet visit?


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

unfortunately
we started a new medicine
i record its weight to see it doesn't lose weight but still no progress 
and after one week it started to put out its dropping as sometimes like the pictures

Please someone who has experience for this helps me..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to contact the Avian Vet immediately and let him/her know of the issue.
The vet can determine if the problem is due to the medication or something else.
Take the droppings with you along with the budgie and be sure you get an appointment right away.

And, as said previously, you need to be cleaning that cage on a daily basis and not letting the droppings pile up that way.
Nutrition and Hygiene are both critical in the care of your budgie for its optimum health and well-being.*


----------



## ozgurco (Mar 23, 2021)

i am visiting the vet 1 month and
we are giving him medicine every morning evening two-times a day.

i change the paper towel, and water supplies every 2 days maximum, everyday mostly i, 
but it takes out what it eats so when considering the other birds cage floor is clean the floor of the this green bird is like so filing with droppings in one day.

im thinking of changing the avian vet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This budgie is very ill.

You cannot wait a month to contact a vet about this matter if you want the bird to get well.

If you want to get a different Avian Vet then do so immediately.

You will need to let the new vet know exactly what medications the budgie has been given including the dosages given each day.
Take the medications, droppings on the paper and the budgie with you. 

Water needs to be changed daily as does the paper on the bottom of the cage.
*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree that this bird cannot wait a month to see a vet. What is the name of the medication he is getting? Do the droppings have any odor to them?


----------

